# Stuck while installing FreeBSD 9



## iandroo888 (Feb 8, 2012)

So *I* followed the handbook all the way to chapter 4. *N*ow *I'm* stuck. *W*hat do *I* do from there? 

*H*ere's a little history and what *I* want to do. *M*y current system contains:

680i Asus Striker
q6600
4 GB DDR2 1066 Corsair Dominator
8800gt
4 x 500 GB HDDs

*I* had found out about FreeNAS 8 a few days ago and was interested in using it. *I*t installed easily and *I* got it up after a few kinks in setup here and there. I asked on a forum if there was something better, and some had suggested FreeBSD. Today *I* dl'ed downloaded the image and installed FreeBSD by flashdrive and following instructions of the handbook all the way to the end of chapter 3. After it had restarted and booted FreeBSD, *I* logged in. *A*nd that's where *I* am at now. *M*y other computers cant[/del can't see the FreeBSD computer on the network but if *I* look under devices in my router, it shows up with the IP 192.168.1.123. 

*I'm* not sure what *I'm* missing or what else *I* need to do. *I* dont don't really understand UNIX that well.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

The basic install is done, congratulations :beer

Skim though chapter 4, it contains some basic UNIX information about what is what. Then proceed to chapter 5 and learn how to improve your installation by installing third party software. If you want a graphical environment move to chapter 6.

Yes, it'll involve a lot of reading. But in the end it'll pay off, you will know exactly how things work. You'll eventually mess up and have to re-install. Don't worry too much about that, it's all part of the learning process.


----------



## iandroo888 (Feb 8, 2012)

*S*till a while ways to go. But thanks.


----------



## iandroo888 (Feb 8, 2012)

*T*ried *pkg_add -r xorg*, getting a lot of failed messages or could not find package when trying to install x11.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

Update your ports tree first. The one on the CD/DVD tends to be old by the time you get to install it.

`# portsnap fetch install`

To keep it up to date run 
`# portsnap fetch update`
on a regular basis.


----------



## iandroo888 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## iandroo888 (Feb 8, 2012)

*I*s it safe to assume after updating the ports, *I* can install the xorg/x11 that *I* was trying earlier?


----------



## iandroo888 (Feb 9, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Update your ports tree first. The one on the CD/DVD tends to be old by the time you get to install it.
> 
> `# portsnap fetch install`
> 
> ...



When I type in [cmd=]portsnap fetch install[/cmd] as you had mentioned, I just a list of options and commands. 

Then I try to type [cmd=]portsnap fetch[/cmd] and I get a message saying 
	
	



```
Directory does not exist or is not writable: /var/db/portsnap
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry, typed it from the top of my head. 

`# portsnap fetch extract`

You need to run this as root.


----------



## iandroo888 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, thanks ! I will try it when I get home.

Another question that some guides aren't really answering clearly.

So as I had noted in the original post, I have 4 500GB hard drives. For FreeBSD, do you install it on one of the hard drives and partition the rest or does it have the same concept as FreeNAS (which I know its based on FreeBSD) where you have to install FreeBSD on a flash drive, then partition the rest? I was following one of the FreeBSD pdf guides and I got a little confused. 

As of right now, I have ada0 - ada3 and a da0 (flash drive). At one point of the guide, it instructed for me to create a partition using entire disk, then in disklabel, to make a 4GB root file system for mount "/", 512mb swap space, then rest of disk for "/home" mount file system. Then setting it up with the "BootMgr". For this part, do I do it on the flash drive? or one of the hard drives? 

Then another part (as I had thought to believed was setting up the other drives) deleting all the partitions to make them unused, then using all disk. Then in the Disklabel, for each, creating a 512mb swap partition, then rest of the drive for file system. In the guide, it had instructed for the first one to put "/S" for mount. I tried using "/S" for the other drives but it said it was used already. Does the /S mean drive letter? So should I change the following drives to "/T" "/U" "/V" ? 

I apologize in advance for so many questions, but this is a completely new experience for me. Some have suggested to go back to FreeNAS because it is so much simpler, but I want to figure this out.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 9, 2012)

The guide you are following doesn't sound like an official FreeBSD document.  Could you be more specific?


----------



## iandroo888 (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.lemis.com/grog/Documentation/CFBSD/

The Complete FreeBSD by Greg Lehey, published by O'Reilly. This book assumes minimal UNIX experience and takes the beginner step by step through each stage from installation to everything you need to know to set up and run a FreeBSD system. You also get to understand what you are doing and why.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay, how about showing an example of where it asks about "/S" and "/U"?


----------



## iandroo888 (Feb 10, 2012)

I downloaded the "The complete book in gzipped PDF form (about 5 MB). This version has minor format problems with ligatures. If possible, use the PostScript version."

First part is in "Partitioning the Disk" on page 63 (pdf page 101)

The Other part is on page 204 (pdf page 242)


----------

